# Olsen website gone?



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone know where the Olsen website went? I went to my usual URL for their service information and got a generic page, obviously from the domain provider. I'm guessing their domain registration expired, but they must be somewhere.

Here's the normal URL, note that it no longer works: http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd1.htm


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

I hope that they're revamping their website. Last time I was there, it was really buggy and I had a hard time getting the information that I was looking for.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, they've lost their URL from the looks of things, so if it's still around, it has a new URL!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

No luck pinging there on my end.

Oh no!!!! Please tell me this is just some temporary bug! I use their Library ref all the time. "I need a fix, man ... c'mon, guys ... I need a fix NOW ..."


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't know, but I was seriously bummed out!  I hope they're somewhere else and still in operation.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just emailed Sharon Olsen and she confirmed there's a problem with their site. I also did a lookup on the domain name and it's now registered in Prague, so I think they let it expire and a squatter grabbed it.

I suspect they'll have to come back under a new domain name.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

John,

Wow ... thanks for the update ... I certainly hope they do come back. Their Library is a huge resource to Lionel enthusiasts anywhere. If they question the investment to keep the site running, I'd certainly be happy to contribute to the cause, so to speak.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's also their business site, so I suspect they want it back.  They may end up paying the crooks in Eastern Europe for the name back, nothing is at that URL right now.


----------



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

I just got some parts from them in the mail today...as a matter of fact, they are 20 minutes from where I live. So even though the site is down, they are still cooking.....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, we need a way to access the library!  I was looking for something today, and went to find them... NO SALE! 

Hopefully, they'll get the domain name back or come up with a new domain and resume operations.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Not to pick on you Lionel guys in your time of disaster (and I mean that sincerely), but I couldn't help but notice the irony: a tremendous resource for your repairs is O-lson.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I think they mean to bring the site back in some manner, but I don't know if they can get the URL back from the squatter that bought it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I like the fact that other brands were there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I like the fact that other brands were there.


Other brands?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

They had Dorfan too. I think some Ives.

Buy your manuals now the price will go up if this site is down.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't believe they won't come up using another URL if they can't get the one they had.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

God a note from Sharon Olsen after I told her that the domain name expired and a squatter was holding it.



> thanks for your help
> yes lost the name olsenstoy.com they are going to sell it back so web site should be fix soon
> thanks
> sharon


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:

Thanks, John ... I can wipe those little beads of sweat off my brow ...

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

She sent me another note, said they're selling it back for $80. I told her that was dirt cheap, many times they hold you up for hundreds!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> She sent me another note, said they're selling it back for $80. I told her that was dirt cheap, many times they hold you up for hundreds!



The way TJ sounds I would hold out for thousands!:laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was surprised that they gave it back for $80, that's peanuts for a domain name. Usually they hold out for a lot more!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

ALLELUIA ... ALLELUIA!!!

Looks like the Olsen's site/library is back up and running.

Wheh ... I'll sleep soundly tonight!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They got lucky this time, that could have been an expensive mistake. Don't let your domain name expire!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have a search engine bug. The more I ping for Olsen I get a toy page. I had one for Marklin last year. All I got was more shopping search engines. Real funny. I had the CD part page but lost it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You need to flush your DNS cache on your machine.

In Microsoft Windows, you can use the command *ipconfig /flushdns* to flush the DNS resolver cache. Open the command prompt and type the following:

*C:>ipconfig /flushdns*

Here's the direct link to the reference pages: http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd1.htm


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Or maybe a Tools / Delete Browsing History in Internet Explorer to clear cookies and the like?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I first went to our forum and found google bug. BAck, then when I had the problem with the word Marklin, I used advanced search and found it. Today I used Google and it worked.

John, I went to RUN but the command didn't go. I am using the Vista Basic.

My Theory for a cure is two fold. I run a program called ccleaner and then I have to reboot to clear. 

What I got for Olsen was an Olsenstoy.com with links to other stuff but they didn't work and sent me to more sale search engines. The last time it was Marklin. My links under favorites even got hijacked to the site and any links you supplied.

So for two days you are saying it's back and I am left with the page of useless links.
It's over till next time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you are having issues with multiple sites, you may have been hijacked. 

I suggest a full scan with Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware, fix anything it finds.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I was surprised that they gave it back for $80, that's peanuts for a domain name. Usually they hold out for a lot more!


Yea, $80 is rediculously cheap for something like this... Although I do not use Olsen's that often, I am glad to see that they are still around :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When I have an old post-war car or accessory, I routinely go get the data on it from there, it's handy to have around.


----------

